# HD DVRs, Receivers and R22, 0x06BD - Issues and Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Receivers included in this release:
*HR20-700 • HR20-100
HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
HR22-100 • HR23-700
HR24-100 • HR24-200 • HR24-500
R22-200 • R22-100
H21-100 • H21-200 • H23-600
H24-100 • H24-200 • H24-700
H25-100 • H25-500 • H25-700*

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/203772-hx2x-0x6bd0x46bd/

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## Whiskey River (Apr 7, 2009)

The screen saver has got to go, or at least an option to disable it, Its getting really old
having to click a button to clear the screen saver, was any of this addressed in this release ?

If the developers/programmers are reading this, We need an option, it could go inside
the power save menu.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't see them disabling the screen saver or allowing it to be turned off. If it's coming up when it shouldn't, like while something is playing and not paused, that would be different.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Whiskey River said:


> The screen saver has got to go, or at least an option to disable it, Its getting really old
> having to click a button to clear the screen saver, was any of this addressed in this release ?
> 
> If the developers/programmers are reading this, We need an option, it could go inside
> the power save menu.


How do you expect to clear the screen saver if you don't want it done via button push?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Is a screen saver really needed any longer?
Just eliminate it.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> Is a screen saver really needed any longer?
> Just eliminate it.


Only if you don't mind burn in.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Only if you don't mind burn in.


Burn in is not a problem any more on newer Plasma TVs or on LCD or LED TVs.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

*HR24-500/AM21*

There are numerous missing AM21 OTA channels from the guide. Repeating initial antenna setup does not restore channels.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

bpratt said:


> Burn in is not a problem any more on newer Plasma TVs or on LCD or LED TVs.


Not everyone has a newer TV now this isn't a problem I've experienced not do I have any Plasmas all LCD and LED LCDs.

However I do like the screen to go black and still show me that it is on when I've paused live or recorded television. Vs showing a paused still of what I was watching.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

bpratt said:


> Burn in is not a problem any more on newer Plasma TVs or on LCD or LED TVs.


Maybe, but not everyone has one of those.

And I'm sure our plasmas at work with burnt in graphics from our monitoring software would more than prove to you that burn it does exist on plasmas.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Maybe, but not everyone has one of those.
> 
> And I'm sure our plasmas at work with burnt in graphics from our monitoring software would more than prove to you that burn it does exist on plasmas.


I agree that plasma tvs had a real problem with burn in, but it has gotten better every year and the plasma monitors or tvs made in the last couple of years no longer have a burn in problem.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I love the screen saver. A paused image or stationary graphic on my Samsung plasma will cause image retention. I see the channel banner text very faintly after a Sonic Tap screen saver kicks in for example. My iPad2 is the same way actually. After in safari all the time, when I exit out I can see the ovals for the address and search bar faintly on my dark background. I can even read some text.

Screen burn may be an issue for many display devices, especially the millions out in the field already.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

The release notes say there are no new features. However tune to a channel you do not subscribe to. The screen was redesigned with logos and text explaining how you can call, click or text to order the channel. Its a pretty nice designed screen.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

bpratt said:


> I agree that plasma tvs had a real problem with burn in, but it has gotten better every year and the plasma monitors or tvs made in the last couple of years no longer have a burn in problem.


It would be more correct to say that the newer plasmas require a 2-3 day constant image to burn in. But burn in they will.

Image persistence is more of an issue with newer plasma, but it is only a minor annoyance, not a permanent marring of the screen.


----------



## Whiskey River (Apr 7, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> Only if you don't mind burn in.


Why would you have burn in on LIVE TV, I understand if you hit the PAUSE button, but why in the hell if your watching LIVE TV
does that directv/customerexperience logo pop on? I dont care if its been 4 hours since I hit a button, I am watching LIVE TV.
the picture is changing constantly. Good example is when I turn the TV on the screen saver logo is there, and you must press
a button to get LIVE TV back. This is just stupid. (DLP Televisions and Projectors do not have the burn in problems anyways)


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Whiskey River said:


> Why would you have burn in on LIVE TV, I understand if you hit the PAUSE button, but why in the hell if your watching LIVE TV
> does that directv/customerexperience logo pop on? I dont care if its been 4 hours since I hit a button, I am watching LIVE TV.
> the picture is changing constantly. Good example is when I turn the TV on the screen saver logo is there, and you must press
> a button to get LIVE TV back. This is just stupid. (DLP Televisions and Projectors do not have the burn in problems anyways)


As others have said, the screensaver should not pop up on live tv. The screen saver is for when you use pause.

If you are seeing the screen saver when you turn on your TV then you most likely have power saving turned on.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

RunnerFL said:


> As others have said, the screensaver should not pop up on live tv. The screen saver is for when you use pause.
> 
> If you are seeing the screen saver when you turn on your TV then you most likely have power saving turned on.


Or been watching live tv for hours then the screen saver pops up, but everybody has different varied times that screen saver shows up, BTW I have power saving on and I don't see the screen saver unless I pause the DVR


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

The screen saver is never supposed to turn on when live TV (or recorded TV) is being watched. If that is happening there is a problem with your receiver, or more likely the software release has a bug in it that should be reported so it gets fixed.

The screen saver is only supposed to come on when you have a video channel paused for a certain length of time (I think it's like 3 minutes), or if you are on one of the screens with static images like the sonic tap channels, or the part time channels that have a DirecTV logo up when there isn't anything being aired.


----------



## Rangers94 (Feb 12, 2008)

Received the 0x6bd this morning on my HR20-700, once again like a few weeks ago it wiped out everything i had set to record this week. If i recall it took betweek 24-48 hours for the Seriers Manger to start adding all the shows back last time.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Rangers94 said:


> Received the 0x6bd this morning on my HR20-700, once again like a few weeks ago it wiped out everything i had set to record this week. If i recall it took betweek 24-48 hours for the Seriers Manger to start adding all the shows back last time.


The update flushed the Guide Data. This is expected and should take a day or two to fully populate and your To-Do list will populate along with it.

Mike


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

Does anyone with 0x6BD have an HR24-500 that became non-responsive with 0x66D? I am curious if the problem is fixed with 0x6BD (I sure hope so!) -- There were a few problems I had with 0x66D:
1. Sometimes when pressing Guide, the guide pops up, but data does not populate for about 20-30 seconds (the area where shows are listed has nothing in it) - this happens randomly and is not constant
2. Randomly when pressing a button on the remote or on the DVR itself, the HR24 will not respond for about 20-30 seconds. Eventually the HR24 comes back to life but it takes awhile - and it can happen in the middle of pressing a sequence of buttons - so when I turn on/off captions, it sometimes will stop in between and I am stuck staring at the Info screen for awhile

I have a tried a number of 'tricks' to speed up the HR24 (re-installing 0x66D, clearing Guide cache, clearing NVRAM, checking the hard drive with the built in self-test). None of them worked.

Neither of these problems existed before 0x66D so I am hoping they will resolve themselves with 0x6BD. I recently got 0x66D (2 weeks ago) so I'm not sure when 0x6BD will finally reach me - but if it fixes the problem I am hopeful I get it soon!

PS- Does anyone know if 0x6BD is available in the stream (as shown here: http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR ) if I can force a download to get 0x6BD?


----------



## JohnTSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

*Too soon to be 100% sure, but 0x6bd SEEMS to have fixed the "double-triple" number problem on my HR23-700*


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Maybe, but not everyone has one of those.
> 
> And I'm sure our plasmas at work with burnt in graphics from our monitoring software would more than prove to you that burn it does exist on plasmas.


Image Retention, or Burn-In has improved dramatically on plasma displays, but I agree wholeheartedly, it has NOT been completely eliminated, even in the newest consumer grade displays. Some people don't believe in equipment fans. Some people don't believe in UPSs to protect equipment. Some people don't believe burn-in exists any longer on plasma displays. Belief is such a personal thing. :dozey:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> As others have said, the screensaver should not pop up on live tv. The screen saver is for when you use pause.
> 
> If you are seeing the screen saver when you turn on your TV then you most likely have power saving turned on.


That Power Saver function doesn't do eSATA setups any good either. Anybody with an external drive should disable the Power Saver function.

Rich


----------



## statsumi (Aug 8, 2007)

LiQiCE said:


> Does anyone with 0x6BD have an HR24-500 that became non-responsive with 0x66D? I am curious if the problem is fixed with 0x6BD (I sure hope so!) -- There were a few problems I had with 0x66D:
> 1. Sometimes when pressing Guide, the guide pops up, but data does not populate for about 20-30 seconds (the area where shows are listed has nothing in it) - this happens randomly and is not constant
> 2. Randomly when pressing a button on the remote or on the DVR itself, the HR24 will not respond for about 20-30 seconds. Eventually the HR24 comes back to life but it takes awhile - and it can happen in the middle of pressing a sequence of buttons - so when I turn on/off captions, it sometimes will stop in between and I am stuck staring at the Info screen for awhile
> 
> ...


LIQiCE,
I have the same problems your describing on a HR22.. received 0x6BD last night and this morning the latency issue seems to be cleaned up. It no longer takes 30-40 seconds to delete a recording or bring up the menu. Sometimes I would fast forward through a recording and it would get stuck on FF1, would not go to FF2 or FF3, plus the FF graphic never popped up on screen. I ran through all the tests you describe and everything passed. I was about to call DTV to get a replacement this morning before I notice that we got a download. The guide is still populating but at least all my previous problems SEEM to be corrected... keeping my fingers crossed.

I was surprised by the download, because I just got 66D a few weeks ago, so I'm hoping this latency bug was a big issue and they fixed it. Else I may have to call in DTV and order my replacement receiver.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

LiQiCE said:


> Does anyone with 0x6BD have an HR24-500 that became non-responsive with 0x66D? I am curious if the problem is fixed with 0x6BD (I sure hope so!) -- There were a few problems I had with 0x66D:
> 1. Sometimes when pressing Guide, the guide pops up, but data does not populate for about 20-30 seconds (the area where shows are listed has nothing in it) - this happens randomly and is not constant
> 2. Randomly when pressing a button on the remote or on the DVR itself, the HR24 will not respond for about 20-30 seconds. Eventually the HR24 comes back to life but it takes awhile - and it can happen in the middle of pressing a sequence of buttons - so when I turn on/off captions, it sometimes will stop in between and I am stuck staring at the Info screen for awhile
> 
> ...


according to my system menu I have 6BD since the 18th - on a DVR I had to replace because of these absurd lock ups with 66C that I THOUGHT were gone after 66d was pushed, but they weren't and I replaced the DVR because of an absurd number of partials that caused me to miss several baseball games. All these issues are mostly back but still only on ONE of my DVR's -

Here's some other very interesting data - whatever was wrong with 66c was bad on the DVR but with 66D whatever was bad actually impacted my entire network, download speeds actually decreased by nearly HALF when that DVR (a brand new HR200 to replace what I thought was a broken HR500 that was all screwed up with the slow menu's and lots of partials) once 66d pushed. - I download a lot of large files and a have logs that show from the day the update was released my average download dropped to ~ 5 MB/s from my normal 9+ - so, three hours of equipment testing a new router later and no fix... once 66BD came down my download are back to close 9 MB/s but the crazy delays with the menu are still there. It's better, sometimes... but still dealing with anywhere from 20 second to a full 2 or 3 minute delay for somethings. Also still getting partials, but now at least it's just starting recordings late instead of just bailing out on the recoding after it started which is what 66c was doing for me. I have a dozens of shows and baseball games where the first minute or two are missing because of whatever is causing these issues. Bottom line, there is something that has been hosed since 66C that is still causing issues, but --- at least since I got 66BD it's the rest of my network is running at full speed. I'm at a loss - checked all cabling, replaced everything RBR'ed a dozen times... it's just weird wacky stuff.

It seems absurd to be upset about something like this, but after weeks of sometimes waiting minutes for the menu to respond it gets pretty hard to not want to hit the thing with a hammer.


----------



## waynedbs (Nov 12, 2007)

The front panel lights on one of my two HR20-700's are dark after the update - no way to know if it's turned on or off. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

waynedbs said:


> The front panel lights on one of my two HR20-700's are dark after the update - no way to know if it's turned on or off. Anyone else experience this?


You might have a failed Power Supply. No way that I know of to fix that. On the 24s, that would be easy to fix if you had a spare PS. I'm assuming the 20-700 doesn't work at all, is that correct?

No NR ever leaves everyone happy.

Rich


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

I woke up early this morning (East Coast) to force 0x6BD to install on my HR24-500. After installing and letting it run for probably about 30 minutes (was getting ready while it rebooted) I ran through a bunch of different menus and remote commands and *knock on wood* so far 0x6BD has been good - no freezes or extreme slowness for me.

Hopefully some folks experiencing the problem with 0x66D will not have the same problems with 0x6BD. For those still having problems, a couple of things I tried with 0x66D that didn't help but could help with 0x6BD:

I would try each of these individually to see if one in particular helped, if you still experience problems move onto the next...
1. Go to Channel 1 and let it sit for a few minutes
2. Go to Channel 1 and clear the NVRAM. After switching to channel 1 let it sit for about 30 secs and then on your remote quickly press the following color buttons in this order: Red Red, Blue Blue, Yellow, Green - a message should appear in the lower left hand corner saying something like "Observe NVRAM/Flash is cleared" - it is white text and can be hard to read if you're not looking for it.
3. Clear the Guide Cache by performing a Double Reboot,
- Doing this off memory so forgive me if it isn't exact -
Press MENU on your remote then go to Settings & Help -> Settings -> Reset -> Restart Receiver
Press the DASH (on the DTV Remotes, it is in the lower left below 7) on your remote to reset.
_ After the receiver is finished rebooting (you see Live TV), _reboot it again with the above steps to clear the Guide Cache
The 2nd reboot will take longer and this will mean the guide will take longer to populate and may impact upcoming recordings - so best to do this when no recordings are planned in the next few hours.

Will report back if any issues continue with 0x6BD - but I'm hopeful that the issue is resolved!


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

waynedbs said:


> The front panel lights on one of my two HR20-700's are dark after the update - no way to know if it's turned on or off. Anyone else experience this?


I had the same issue. I pulled the plug, let it sit for 30 seconds, and replaced the plug. The machine rebooted and came back to life.


----------



## BlueMonk (Oct 29, 2007)

LiQiCE said:


> Does anyone with 0x6BD have an HR24-500 that became non-responsive with 0x66D? I am curious if the problem is fixed with 0x6BD (I sure hope so!) -- There were a few problems I had with 0x66D:
> 1. Sometimes when pressing Guide, the guide pops up, but data does not populate for about 20-30 seconds (the area where shows are listed has nothing in it) - this happens randomly and is not constant
> 2. Randomly when pressing a button on the remote or on the DVR itself, the HR24 will not respond for about 20-30 seconds. Eventually the HR24 comes back to life but it takes awhile - and it can happen in the middle of pressing a sequence of buttons - so when I turn on/off captions, it sometimes will stop in between and I am stuck staring at the Info screen for awhile
> 
> ...


I am having the exact same non responsive problems with my DVR. Honestly I have not tried all the things you have and am not sure what version of software. Will check tonight and advise.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

So far with using 0x6BD for a little while today - I've found I still have problems with the Guide taking a long time to populate but haven't had the DVR fail to respond to remote commands yet (except when the guide is taking a long time to populate).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

waynedbs said:


> The front panel lights on one of my two HR20-700's are dark after the update - no way to know if it's turned on or off. Anyone else experience this?





waynedbs said:


> The front panel lights on one of my two HR20-700's are dark after the update - no way to know if it's turned on or off. Anyone else experience this?


So, what have you done? Do the front panel lights come on if you pull the plug and reboot? And then do they go off? I"m having that problem. 20-700 again. Time to pull out the 2TB drive and get a replacement. I do own it.

Rich


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

LiQiCE said:


> I woke up early this morning (East Coast) to force 0x6BD to install on my HR24-500. After installing and letting it run for probably about 30 minutes (was getting ready while it rebooted) I ran through a bunch of different menus and remote commands and *knock on wood* so far 0x6BD has been good - no freezes or extreme slowness for me.


I hope that works out for you. I too was hopeful after suffering through the debacle of 0x066a/c/d. 0x6BD _seemed_ like it mostly solved the problems. But after several days, I was pretty much back to the same. It's maddening to try to change the channel when a commercial starts, and it doesn't happen until after the commercials are over and the show has returned. This really seems like an epic fail for DTV's software engineers. It's pretty bad when the HR20 and HR21 are the fast DVRs.


----------



## boardwaxmax (Apr 26, 2013)

Received 0x6bd software download 48+ hours ago on my DirecTV HR21-200. Since this update I can't watch any recordings from my other DVRs.
21-200 will play it's own recordings and I can watch 21-200's recordings from other DVRs.. Amazingly the other DVRs have 66d software. Is anyone else experiencing this? Thanks!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

boardwaxmax said:


> Received 0x6bd software download 48+ hours ago on my DirecTV HR21-200. Since this update I can't watch any recordings from my other DVRs.
> 21-200 will play it's own recordings and I can watch 21-200's recordings from other DVRs.. Amazingly the other DVRs have 66d software. Is anyone else experiencing this? Thanks!


You might try shutting down all your power to the MRV system, unplugging all your HRs and then bring up the MRV and then bring up each HR one at a time. Don't worry if doing this seems not to work, it will take time for your UPL to populate.

Rich


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

HR24-500 - Two 1 hour shows recorded and when played back the minute timer on the bottom of the screen which comes up when you FF through a commerical shows the incorrect time. The 1 hour recordings are there and can be watched, but at the end of 1 hour it shows the recording at 30 minutes. Not a problem since all the shows record OK, just confusing the first time it happens.


----------



## boardwaxmax (Apr 26, 2013)

Rich said:


> You might try shutting down all your power to the MRV system, unplugging all your HRs and then bring up the MRV and then bring up each HR one at a time. Don't worry if doing this seems not to work, it will take time for your UPL to populate.
> 
> Rich


Sorry, should have said I'd tried all the troubleshooting options. Nothing worked. Bizarre other DVRs, with 66d, can view recordings from 0x6bd perfectly. So it's either bad software or needs more time...I'm thinking bad software..


----------



## hobbes (Oct 12, 2006)

HR20-700 20130426-3D05
HR21-200 20130426-3DC3

Received 0x6bd on my boxes on 4/23 and 4/24. Since then, live and recorded programs on the HR21 have a strobe-like choppy quality I haven't seen before. Also, when Whole Home connecting with the HR20-700, playback stutters and I get pixelization.

Have soft rebooted the HR21 twice with no improvement.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

hasan said:


> Image Retention, or Burn-In has improved dramatically on plasma displays, but I agree wholeheartedly, it has NOT been completely eliminated, even in the newest consumer grade displays. Some people don't believe in equipment fans. Some people don't believe in UPSs to protect equipment. Some people don't believe burn-in exists any longer on plasma displays. Belief is such a personal thing. :dozey:


And I've gotten it on an LCD.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> And I've gotten it on an LCD.


Yeah get it on my ipad2 all the time. We know they don't use plasma displays in iPads.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

LiQiCE said:


> Does anyone with 0x6BD have an HR24-500 that became non-responsive with 0x66D? I am curious if the problem is fixed with 0x6BD (I sure hope so!) -- There were a few problems I had with 0x66D:
> 1. Sometimes when pressing Guide, the guide pops up, but data does not populate for about 20-30 seconds (the area where shows are listed has nothing in it) - this happens randomly and is not constant
> 2. Randomly when pressing a button on the remote or on the DVR itself, the HR24 will not respond for about 20-30 seconds. Eventually the HR24 comes back to life but it takes awhile - and it can happen in the middle of pressing a sequence of buttons - so when I turn on/off captions, it sometimes will stop in between and I am stuck staring at the Info screen for awhile
> 
> ...


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

LiQiCE said:


> So far with using 0x6BD for a little while today - I've found I still have problems with the Guide taking a long time to populate but haven't had the DVR fail to respond to remote commands yet (except when the guide is taking a long time to populate).


I'm unhappy to report that I still have problems with the remote being completely non-responsive at times with 0x6bd. The remote problem doesn't seem to happen as often on 0x6bd - but the guide problem happens all the time.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

Ever since I got 0x6bd one of my keyword series ("AALL HDTV RANGERS NNOT PREGAME" under category Sports -> Hockey) begins to record the game and then it stops after about 10-15 minutes and leaves me with just the beginning of the game.

It has happened twice since getting 0x6bd - hoping that it doesn't keep doing this. Playoffs are about to begin!


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

LiQiCE said:


> Ever since I got 0x6bd one of my keyword series ("AALL HDTV RANGERS NNOT PREGAME" under category Sports -> Hockey) begins to record the game and then it stops after about 10-15 minutes and leaves me with just the beginning of the game.
> 
> It has happened twice since getting 0x6bd - hoping that it doesn't keep doing this. Playoffs are about to begin!


Just to be sure, set a MANUAL recording for the same approximate amount of time. Real-time and manual recordings can overlap with each other with no problem.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

LiQiCE said:


> Ever since I got 0x6bd one of my keyword series ("AALL HDTV RANGERS NNOT PREGAME" under category Sports -> Hockey) begins to record the game and then it stops after about 10-15 minutes and leaves me with just the beginning of the game.
> 
> It has happened twice since getting 0x6bd - hoping that it doesn't keep doing this. Playoffs are about to begin!


Which is one of the reasons I want Voice Control for the 24 so my fingers can get a rest


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Whiskey River said:


> Why would you have burn in on LIVE TV, I understand if you hit the PAUSE button, but why in the hell if your watching LIVE TV
> does that directv/customerexperience logo pop on? I dont care if its been 4 hours since I hit a button, I am watching LIVE TV.
> *the picture is changing constantly*. Good example is when I turn the TV on the screen saver logo is there, and you must press
> a button to get LIVE TV back. This is just stupid. (DLP Televisions and Projectors do not have the burn in problems anyways)


It appears that the picture is changing constantly, but on many channels only part of the picture changes constantly. Pixels in any format age due to usage, and if the entire picture does not change randomly, parts will age faster than other parts, and that is burn-in.

Any channel that keeps a bug logo in the corner most of the day is a good example. Another is a TV At the airport that is on CNN all the time. They keep the same static lower-third graphic up all the time they are not in commercials. I can guarantee you that every TV more than 6 months old that is in an airport has burn-in, regardless of whether it is an LCD or not.

The "plasmas don't burn in anymore" argument is false. They burn in just as much as they ever have, because the technology has not changed; they are still plasmas. What has changed is that as a workaround they shift the picture a few pixels one direction or the other every so often, so that the burn-in is blurred and therefore not as visible. Still there.

But, that said, I still want control over the screen saver. I'd like to determine when it kicks in, and some fireplace or aquarium options would really be nice. It would also be nice if it didn't look like something from 1993. It's actually pretty annoying to have that dumb thing bouncing around if you pause and go to the iPad for a few minutes. We also don't really need the recently-added verbiage underneath which serves absolutely no purpose other than to make it that much uglier. At least they are not selling the space to advertisers (I hope DTV isn't reading this).


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

TomCat I believe you are lumping Burn-In and Image Retention together. 

Burn-In is permanent, and doesn't really happen all that often anymore. About the only time it does is in your example of a TV that is left on the same channel with the same image up for months at a time like the bottom ticker on CNN, or using it as a Windows monitor and leaving the Start bar up all the time. That can and will develop burn-in and it is permanent, but it takes a lot to get it.

Image retention is more common, and it is better/worse on some TVs than others. It is not permanent, and it will go away after a while if you watch different content that exercises the pixels differently. For example if you were to watch a lot of 2.35:1 movies on a 16:9 screen eventually you may start to notice the black bars at the top/bottom starting to cause a noticeable difference in the picture when you watch other shows that are 16:9. Or maybe you played a game too long, or left a channel with a ID bug in the corner on too long and you can see the heads up icons/bug outline after you switch to something else. Watching other shows, using inverse slides (white letterbox bars top and bottom, black in the middle), etc. will eventually make that retained image go away. It may take a few minutes or a few days, but it will go away.

Generally people using a TV in their home will not have to worry about burn-in, but they do need to be aware of image retention and how to avoid it, or help get rid of it if it happens.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

LiQiCE said:


> Ever since I got 0x6bd one of my keyword series ("AALL HDTV RANGERS NNOT PREGAME" under category Sports -> Hockey) begins to record the game and then it stops after about 10-15 minutes and leaves me with just the beginning of the game.
> 
> It has happened twice since getting 0x6bd - hoping that it doesn't keep doing this. Playoffs are about to begin!


I was having this problem with 66C for a while with baseball games. I would get anywhere from 2 minutes to an hour or two of the game with about a 50% failure rate.
So far with 6bd, I've yet to get a partials like that (knock wood) except for delayed starts of a minute or two, but it hasn't ended anything absurdly early the way I was getting previously. Still have full up to 3 or 4 minutes delay when turning the box on, and sometimes up to a minute or two delay loading the guide and/or list - sometimes list is fast, but loading the show info to play is slow and I've noticed that trying to press stop at the end of a show rather than backing out or going to list or the guide is nearly always going to lock things up.


----------



## GreenScrew (Nov 3, 2005)

Should the HR24-500 lag issues be called in? I have 3 of them and reading others with the issue it leaves me wondering why we accept this receiver performance and talk about it here rather than call in a complaint? I'm just as guilty, and I imagine its because we all know its not defective hardware but rather buggy software that leaked through a porous QA process. Well, whatever the scenario, I have 3 of these receivers and after 3 weeks my patience is going very thin.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

GreenScrew said:


> Should the HR24-500 lag issues be called in? I have 3 of them and reading others with the issue it leaves me wondering why we accept this receiver performance and talk about it here rather than call in a complaint? I'm just as guilty, and I imagine its because we all know its not defective hardware but rather buggy software that leaked through a porous QA process. Well, whatever the scenario, I have 3 of these receivers and after 3 weeks my patience is going very thin.


Agreed - it is on my list of things to do to complain. I noticed I have an HR23-700 that is also experiencing the same symptoms as the HR24-500. The interesting thing is that it is plugged into the same connection (that is then split with a SWM splitter) as the HR24-500 with problems. The power inserter was also installed in this location (this was done by the initial installer, not me).

Another HR23-700 in a different part of the house doesn't have the problem - I wonder if this could be related?

Sounds crazy - I know, especially since I didn't have any problems before 0x66c - but I think I might be going crazy dealing with all the random delays out of my HR24. I may try to replace the HR24 and HR23 in the same room with a single HR44 - if I can get one (would love to be able to outright buy an owned one, but this doesn't seem possible right now).


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

GreenScrew said:


> Should the HR24-500 lag issues be called in? I have 3 of them and reading others with the issue it leaves me wondering why we accept this receiver performance and talk about it here rather than call in a complaint? I'm just as guilty, and I imagine its because we all know its not defective hardware but rather buggy software that leaked through a porous QA process. Well, whatever the scenario, I have 3 of these receivers and after 3 weeks my patience is going very thin.


I called several weeks ago when 0x66d caused both my HR23 and HR24 to freeze for 30 seconds after I pressed RECORD. 0x6bd didn't solve the problem. My receivers start recording when I press RECORD, but the red light and the screen information don't come on for the 30 seconds that the units are unresponsive to the remote. I have a case manager, and I have had 2 service calls. The last technician here was an engineering liason person who said my units are fine, it's the software causing my problems.


----------



## phodg (Jan 20, 2007)

Got the update last night, and for the second time in a row it wrecked the guide on one of my HR21s. Had to reboot twice to force the guide to repopulate. Hopefully it works a little better than last time, when it took 4 days to completely reload.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

phodg said:


> Got the update last night, and for the second time in a row it wrecked the guide on one of my HR21s. Had to reboot twice to force the guide to repopulate. Hopefully it works a little better than last time, when it took 4 days to completely reload.


A software update causes the receiver to reset twice, dumping the guide data cache. This is normal operation. It takes approx 24'hrs for new new data to rebuild but your shows will record as usuall


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

phodg said:


> Got the update last night, and for the second time in a row it wrecked the guide on one of my HR21s. Had to reboot twice to force the guide to repopulate. Hopefully it works a little better than last time, when it took 4 days to completely reload.


The last 2 updates appear to me to reload the guide data faster than in the past. I got the new software, 4-30-2013 at 3:21 am. It has already filled in the full 13-14 days of info on my HR23 and HR24.


----------



## phodg (Jan 20, 2007)

peds48 said:


> A software update causes the receiver to reset twice, dumping the guide data cache. This is normal operation. It takes approx 24'hrs for new new data to rebuild but your shows will record as usuall


Yes, I realize that. But on that one particular receiver, the guide data for 95% of the channels doesn't come back unless I force a reload again. Even 12 hours later, almost every channel has "To Be Announced" from current time through to the end. Once I force a reload, the guide for the current time period immediately starts to populate.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

GreenScrew said:


> Should the HR24-500 lag issues be called in? I have 3 of them and reading others with the issue it leaves me wondering why we accept this receiver performance and talk about it here rather than call in a complaint? I'm just as guilty, and I imagine its because we all know its not defective hardware but rather buggy software that leaked through a porous QA process. Well, whatever the scenario, I have 3 of these receivers and after 3 weeks my patience is going very thin.


I called this evening... CSR gave me some language about it being a *known issue* with a hotfix on the way "_soon_" --- gave me a 30 credit but that doesn't make it any less maddening how bad the last several weeks have been. Here's hoping the hot fix is soon, and it's an actual fix.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

dravenstone said:


> I called this evening... CSR gave me some language about it being a *known issue* with a hotfix on the way "_soon_" --- gave me a 30 credit but that doesn't make it any less maddening how bad the last several weeks have been. Here's hoping the hot fix is soon, and it's an actual fix.


They're just pulling your leg just to get you off the phone call, I just monitor this forum for any updates, The only thing i notice on this SW is the updated channel logo"s which finally came but still missing some, and the new not subscribed message with ordering details with either calling,texting and order through Directv website, Like something you see from ordering PPV


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

acostapimps said:


> They're just pulling your leg just to get you off the phone call, I just monitor this forum for any updates, The only thing i notice on this SW is the updated channel logo"s which finally came but still missing some, and the new not subscribed message with ordering details with either calling,texting and order through Directv website, Like something you see from ordering PPV


Could be. Dunno... but I sure hope it's a known issue that is being worked on.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Is my HR24/100 forever dead? My two HR24's got Software 0x6bd, today 3:33a and one of them never came back to life. It has a blue screen with the following: 

Scanning disk... 
596 errors found. 3297 errors corrected. 
It shows a still-moving progress bar at 554 %

So its still trying to fix more errors than it found. Should I leave it be? Should I try a Reset? Did the new software kill my HR24? Any advice would be appreciated.
:scratch:


----------



## cajunrc (Dec 2, 2006)

R22-100 got it yesterday morning and now AM21 will not connect. Redid antenna setup twice, then unplugged from wall and disconnected AM21, reconnect and plug in and boot up, still no off air antenna connection.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

LiQiCE said:


> I may try to replace the HR24 and HR23 in the same room with a single HR44 - if I can get one (would love to be able to outright buy an owned one, but this doesn't seem possible right now).


I'm having the same troubles as you with my 3 HR24-500s. Better than the version before but it still sucks. One thing to be careful of is that in reality an HR44 will likely be a temporary fix. I know from personal experience... I paid for my 3 HR24s to get rid of the problems I was having with 4 HR22s. I paid $600 and a new 2 year commitment only to have them screw up the software on the HR24s. It was good while it lasted but now the troubles seem to go in cycles.

Whichever version of software gave us the worthless HDGUI was the first slap in the face and now it seems about every 5 or 6 months they screw up the firmware for 3 or 4 months.

It's getting to the point that it may not be worth screwing with anymore....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

itzme said:


> Is my HR24/100 forever dead? My two HR24's got Software 0x6bd, today 3:33a and one of them never came back to life. It has a blue screen with the following:
> 
> Scanning disk...
> 596 errors found. 3297 errors corrected.
> ...


Yep, HDDVR is dead, or dying&#8230; Call DirecTV to request a replacement Receiver/DVR. It's free if you have their Equipment Protection Plan, or within 90-days of installation. Otherwise ~$20 for shipping. Or ~$50 to have a tech come replace it for you.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

This latest release, 0x6bd, definitely slowed down my channel change times on my HR23.
I rest the receiver, cleared the NVRAM, I have scrolling set to OFF, I have / had Native set to OFF.
I just switched the Native to ON just for the heck of it to see how much longer it was than with it OFF.
LOL, it is faster.
I have not tried this on my HR24 yet, probably do that in the morning when I am in that room.

Edit: I can't tell any difference on the HR24.

I noticed something on my HR23 last night that I have never seen before.
I play a recording, fast forward to the end, choose to delete it.
It deletes the program, the Playlist comes to the screen for a flash then it comes back to the screen and some of the text is messed up. Example: I have about 10 recordings, the 3rd one from the top is the movie "Taxi HD";. It will show as "Ta....HD". All of the other programs have long names and they show up like normal.
I can press the escape button to remove the Playlist from the screen, Press the List button and the screen and text is just as it should be.
Weird.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> This latest release, 0x6bd, definitely slowed down my channel change times on my HR23.
> I rest the receiver, cleared the NVRAM, I have scrolling set to OFF, I have / had Native set to OFF.
> I just switched the Native to ON just for the heck of it to see how much longer it was than with it OFF.
> LOL, it is faster.
> I have not tried this on my HR24 yet, probably do that in the morning when I am in that room.


My 6 HR24-100's were always the cream of the crop of all my IRD's after returning the previous HR23's I was shipped, until the 0x6bd update. Channel change times now feel like the HR23's I used to own, and the HR20-100, HR21, HR22's I still have a few of. I wish the software engineers would not have significantly crippled my HR24's as they did with this update, Even a novice like me can notice a huge decline in speed with the HR24's I have.


----------



## BNut (Dec 22, 2008)

Add me to the list of people who had problems with the 0x6bd software update on an HR22-100. My unit updated on Tuesday, April 30th and we instantly noticed problems with choppy video and audio. Another person described it as a strobe like effect which was similar to what we experienced. It affected live showed a little bit but was VERY noticeable on any shows that were recorded on the DVR. Even if they were recorded BEFORE the software update, they were still very choppy when playing back. We also noticed problems with the DVR dropping input from our remote control and huge delays when selecting shows from the guide or are list of recorded shows. I also had the jitter on my screen like it was some type of anti image retention feature where the entire guide would shift by one or two pixels back and forth. It actually gave me a headache trying to read stuff because the image was constantly moving around by a few pixels.

After reading the advice here I tried the Red Button reset and then encountered the "Scanning Disk..." screen that takes roughly 45 minutes before it goes away after only scanning 9% of the disk. It reported 11 errors and says it corrected 1 but yet I still had the same number of errors found on the second reboot. The reboots didn't have any improvement on the problems so I called DTV spoke to support, and as soon as I said "Scanning Disk" they said "known issue and we'll send you a replacement for $21.55" with tax. I'm hoping a I get a unit newer than my current HR22-100 but not sure what DTV's policy is on that. The support person said it would not be OLDER than my current one so we'll see. Support said I may get the new unit as soon as Monday but definitely by the end of next week.

Thanks again to everyone for posting their issues here so I didn't feel like I was going crazy!
Brian


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

BNut said:


> The reboots didn't have any improvement on the problems so I called DTV spoke to support, and as soon as I said "Scanning Disk" they said "known issue and we'll send you a replacement for $21.55" with tax.


Known issue = their fault yet you pay 21.55. I just don't get that. 
For me a replacement unit did NOT solve the delay issues, but I never had issues with play back quality just getting guide/list etc is borked. 
Good luck let us know if the new DVR solves all your issues.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

The trick into better remote response for channel changes to me is trying to flip channels continually in fast paced motion, there will be a delay at times when doing that but it works.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I received this update on the morning of 5/2/13 and so far I haven't gotten YouTube and Pandora back. System Test was ok. On Demand works. This is only for 1 HR24-500. The other two have You Tube and Pandora. I rebooted yesterday and this morning.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

mikeny said:


> I received this update on the morning of 5/2/13 and so far I haven't gotten YouTube and Pandora back. System Test was ok. On Demand works. This is only for 1 HR24-500. The other two have You Tube and Pandora. I rebooted yesterday and this morning.


I've been able to get Youtube and Pandora back by clearing the guide cache. You do this by rebooting (Restart receiver, preferably without using a RBR), and after the receiver fully restarts (You see live TV) - then reboot again (you have 30 mins after the first reboot to do it - but rebooting right away is fastest of course).

This will clear your guide cache and will mean the guide will need about 24-48 hours to populate. Recordings that are coming up in the near term should still record but may lack the program's description. I recommend doing it at a time when you do not have any recordings coming up - for me that is usually before I leave for work in the morning.


----------



## Eksynyt (Feb 8, 2008)

Is anyone else having problems getting the Extra Innings channels to come up? The HD channels simply never come on for me anymore and always show the DirecTV logo. I can only watch the games on the teams' RSNs. Why is this happening?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Eksynyt said:


> Is anyone else having problems getting the Extra Innings channels to come up? The HD channels simply never come on for me anymore and always show the DirecTV logo. I can only watch the games on the teams' RSNs. Why is this happening?


You were offered advice here..... http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/203503-blue-jays-phillies-and-astros-feeds-on-extra-innings/?p=3133551


----------



## BNut (Dec 22, 2008)

dravenstone said:


> Known issue = their fault yet you pay 21.55. I just don't get that.
> For me a replacement unit did NOT solve the delay issues, but I never had issues with play back quality just getting guide/list etc is borked.
> Good luck let us know if the new DVR solves all your issues.


I don't pay for the monthly protection plan which is why I have to pay for the shipping. At least that is what I was led to believe when I spoke with the CSR.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Received 06BD on our HR24-500 on Thursday morning. *It wiped everything from the hard drive...all recordings and all season passes.* I thought it might be a failing drive, so I ran extended diagnostics on the disk and it reported no errors. First time we have had a software update completely wipe the hard drive (but I have heard of it happening before). It is a real bummer...had a lot of recordings we had not watched yet.


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

The on-demand Watch Now feature is fantastic. But D* really needs to improve the on demand search UI. _Requiring_ T9-style searching is awful when you can't see the remote keys in a dark room. Plus many of us use universal remotes without phone-style keypads.

Try searching for South Park. It's horrid. I get a few random episodes, in a random order. It should be more like netflix, where it neatly organizes shows by season/episode.



bpratt said:


> Burn in is not a problem any more on newer Plasma TVs or on LCD or LED TVs.


Oh I assure you it is still a problem. We bought a brand new 2012 Samsung plasma, and it has the KTLA-5 logo permanently burned in from watching the morning news.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Diana C said:


> Received 06BD on our HR24-500 on Thursday morning. *It wiped everything from the hard drive...all recordings and all season passes.* I thought it might be a failing drive, so I ran extended diagnostics on the disk and it reported no errors. First time we have had a software update completely wipe the hard drive (but I have heard of it happening before). It is a real bummer...had a lot of recordings we had not watched yet.


Wow - that completely stinks!


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> Wow - that completely stinks!


The odd thing is that in the past, all our receivers have always updated within a day or two of each other. But so far, 4 days later, the HR24-500 is the ONLY receiver to get 06BD.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I received the update a few days ago and my hr21-100 has gone from normal slow to glacial. It's gotten so bad, I've added Channel 1 to my custom guide so I can go there and let it do it's magic before I clear the nvram.

Things I'm seeing since the update
1. General slowness to inputs. Sometimes I'm not even seeing the light on the display flicker like it's received the input. However, if I wait 10-20 seconds or so, it will take the input and change the channel or bring up the guide.
2. When I press guide or list, I'll get the shell of the guide or the list, but then it will be 10 to 15 seconds before any texts shows up. I know I've seen this in the past with the list and I've written that off to me having a really large whole-home list. However, I've never seen it this bad with the guide. It's almost 100% repeatable when I come out of standby and hit the guide for the first time. However, it also happening every 3rd or 4th guide press as well.
3. The disk churning is back. Awhile back, we had a software release that made the DVR's really quiet. I even commented on it in the issues thread. However, in the past couple of releases, all that work went away and we're back to noisy DVR's again.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

At this point I would be thrilled to only have 10-15 second delays. I've started to get delays that now are routinely 3 minutes. My worst so far is a full six minute lockup.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Diana C said:


> The odd thing is that in the past, all our receivers have always updated within a day or two of each other. But so far, 4 days later, the HR24-500 is the ONLY receiver to get 06BD.


I got it on different HRs at different times too. So far, one 24-500 and one 20-700 have been adversely affected, the front panel went out on the 500 and the 20-700 is just dead. Also had a 20-700 replaced because it kept rebooting. All were replaced with 24s, as usual. Now I have only one 20-700 left. I gotta say, in a quiet room, the 24-100s are a bit noisy. I've got six of them and they're all noisy. Not nearly as bad as the chattering of the 20-700s with a Seagate in them, but still noisier than the 24-200 (I just got another one!) or the 24-500. Kinda disappointed in that. Aside from the noise, which varies in intensity from unit to unit, I really like the 100s. (Sounds blasphemous coming from me, doesn't it?)

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dravenstone said:


> At this point I would be thrilled to only have 10-15 second delays. I've started to get delays that now are routinely 3 minutes. My worst so far is a full six minute lockup.


So why not get it replaced?


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

peds48 said:


> So why not get it replaced?


I did. This DVR is three weeks old. It was fine for the first day. Then it got the software update. Right back to the same issues.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

peds48 said:


> So why not get it replaced?


I could also get them to replace my 3 HR24-500s but the end result would be that I lose all my recordings but still have problems... They need to fix the firmware - once they do that we'll be able to replace the receivers that really do have hardware problems. No doubt there are some that have hardware problems but at least for me the troubles (at least the most annoying ones) started with the last slew of updates... Just after the first of the year.

I have no doubt that the most annoying troubles I have would go away if they reverted back to the firmware I had the end of last year. I know that's not going to happen!

Its too bad you can't 'lock' your receivers and block any updates. I realize that some changes have to be made because DirecTV changes the way do things on occasion but short of that if I could have 'locked' my receivers before the HDGUI update they would still be the much quicker HR24-500s I bought (leased) to be rid of my POS HR22s.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

Mike Greer said:


> I could also get them to replace my 3 HR24-500s but the end result would be that I lose all my recordings but still have problems... They need to fix the firmware - once they do that we'll be able to replace the receivers that really do have hardware problems. No doubt there are some that have hardware problems but at least for me the troubles (at least the most annoying ones) started with the last slew of updates... Just after the first of the year.
> 
> I have no doubt that the most annoying troubles I have would go away if they reverted back to the firmware I had the end of last year. I know that's not going to happen!
> 
> Its too bad you can't 'lock' your receivers and block any updates. I realize that some changes have to be made because DirecTV changes the way do things on occasion but short of that if I could have 'locked' my receivers before the HDGUI update they would still be the much quicker HR24-500s I bought (leased) to be rid of my POS HR22s.


I too am inclined to agree that this is clearly a firmware issue. I've mentioned in other threads that I believe it's somehow related to the network stack. Things all started to go wrong for me before 66C but as soon as that one came it it got way worse... With 66C in fact it was so wrong that whatever was broken with that release impacted my entire network. Machines that were averaging ~9Mb/s on large file downloads suddenly began to average ~6.5/7Mb/s. So, I bought a new router (150 bucks wasted) and spent 5 hours trying to isolate the issue with cables, switches, routers, and laptops all over the place. Direct connections to the modem and speeds were back. On the network still slow. I gave up. 66d shipped and low and behold my network speeds went back to normal. Somewhere in the mix I got a replacement DVR shipped thinking it MUST be hardware related. (22 bucks wasted and all my recordings gone from that old DVR) - boom. back to broken as soon as 6bd loaded overnight.

Here's another interesting data point that I'm still not exactly sure what it means - the other DVR's in my house can play content from the "impacted" DVR via the list function of whole home DVR without delay. Weird right?

I am inclined to agree with Mike Greer here, this has got to be some sort of firmware issue, albeit one that is obviously stumping D* engineers - just the number of threads that are being posted on the issues here and in other forums, many of which have obviously similliar symptoms but to varying degrees, something I've been attributing to differences in the network configurations of various homes. Coupled as well with the unusually large number of firmware releases in the last several months and I just don't find a way to come up with it being something other than some faulty software. I DO get that this is probably impacting only a small number of users overall, but that's no comfort to those of us for whom it is impacting...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dravenstone said:


> I too am inclined to agree that this is clearly a firmware issue.


So then&#8230;.can somebody explain to me why my HR24 is behaving "normal" and I am running the same firmware? Is it that I am just lucky to get the lone HR24 that works fine?


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

peds48 said:


> So then&#8230;.can somebody explain to me why my HR24 is behaving "normal" and I am running the same firmware? Is it that I am just lucky to get the lone HR24 that works fine?


Sure - I said this above:
many of which have obviously similliar symptoms but to varying degrees, something I've been attributing to differences in the network configurations of various homes. Coupled as well with the unusually large number of firmware releases in the last several months and I just don't find a way to come up with it being something other than some faulty software. I DO get that this is probably impacting only a small number of users overall, but that's no comfort to those of us for whom it is impacting...

Edit: Further, I'd point out that I even mentioned I have other HR24's on my account not showing this issue... You're not the lone HR24 that works, I've got two that work mostly fine, and one that doesn't...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> So then&#8230;.can somebody explain to me why my HR24 is behaving "normal" and I am running the same firmware? Is it that I am just lucky to get the lone HR24 that works fine?


Of course you're not. My 12 HRs are running fine. Altho the NR destroyed a couple...but I've come to expect problems after most NRs.

Rich


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

peds48 said:


> So then&#8230;.can somebody explain to me why my HR24 is behaving "normal" and I am running the same firmware? Is it that I am just lucky to get the lone HR24 that works fine?


Can you explain why so many people suddenly have hardware problems? Why so many software releases over the last few months?

Your HR24 is behaving because it is your HR24. Could be you don't notice the lag, could be you don't have the lag because of something else in your setup or could be that something in the setup of the rash of people that have troubles is causing it. Who knows but it started with the update after update after update after the update just after the update.

Even in my own setup I have three different experiences with my 3 HR24-500s. One constantly misses remote button pushes, is slow to update the screen and occasionally locks up for 1-3 minutes. One misses remote button pushes here and there but otherwise behaves albeit slower than it used to. The third one doesn't miss button pushes but does seem slower than the other two. Before latest update the most troublesome receiver was hardly even usable.

That would be three HR24-500 all with the same firmware all under the same roof that don't perform the same.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

dravenstone said:


> Sure - I said this above:
> many of which have obviously similliar symptoms but to varying degrees, something I've been attributing to differences in the network configurations of various homes. Coupled as well with the unusually large number of firmware releases in the last several months and I just don't find a way to come up with it being something other than some faulty software. I DO get that this is probably impacting only a small number of users overall, but that's no comfort to those of us for whom it is impacting...
> 
> Edit: Further, I'd point out that I even mentioned I have other HR24's on my account not showing this issue... You're not the lone HR24 that works, I've got two that work mostly fine, and one that doesn't...


Well said - if I get time tonight I'm going to disconnect my SWM from my Internet connection to see if it makes a difference if the Internet is not accessible. I may even plug each HR24 into its own small Ethernet switch that isn't connected to anything just to disable the network by making each HR think it is using an Ethernet cable.... Maybe that will tell us something.

I have a feeling there will soon be another software upgrade for the upgrade that didn't fix the upgrade that was supposed to fix the other upgrade that was release to fix the upgrade! !rolling


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Rich said:


> Of course you're not. My 12 HRs are running fine. Altho the NR destroyed a couple...but I've come to expect problems after most NRs.
> 
> Rich


Show off!


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

Mike Greer said:


> Well said - if I get time tonight I'm going to disconnect my SWM from my Internet connection to see if it makes a difference if the Internet is not accessible. I may even plug each HR24 into its own small Ethernet switch that isn't connected to anything just to disable the network by making each HR think it is using an Ethernet cable.... Maybe that will tell us something.
> 
> I have a feeling there will soon be another software upgrade for the upgrade that didn't fix the upgrade that was supposed to fix the other upgrade that was release to fix the upgrade! !rolling


I'd be very interested in your results if you have the time - I haven't had the time, nor the inclination, to go messing around with the network again since my last round of testing but I've been thinking about doing something similar, if it helps might be worth keeping the machines off network until that next fix comes around


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I flushed it yesterday by rebooting it a second time immediately after the first reboot. I didn't see Pandora or YouTube last night but it was there when I checked this evening. So they must have come back at some point. I don't know if the flushing did the trick but, yay. Thanks.


LiQiCE said:


> I've been able to get Youtube and Pandora back by clearing the guide cache. You do this by rebooting (Restart receiver, preferably without using a RBR), and after the receiver fully restarts (You see live TV) - then reboot again (you have 30 mins after the first reboot to do it - but rebooting right away is fastest of course).
> 
> This will clear your guide cache and will mean the guide will need about 24-48 hours to populate. Recordings that are coming up in the near term should still record but may lack the program's description. I recommend doing it at a time when you do not have any recordings coming up - for me that is usually before I leave for work in the morning.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

peds48 said:


> So then&#8230;.can somebody explain to me why my HR24 is behaving "normal" and I am running the same firmware? Is it that I am just lucky to get the lone HR24 that works fine?


Which HR24 do you have? It seems like mostly HR24-500s are impacted by the problem. As has been previously noted, network configuration could be a difference maker too.



Mike Greer said:


> Well said - if I get time tonight I'm going to disconnect my SWM from my Internet connection to see if it makes a difference if the Internet is not accessible. I may even plug each HR24 into its own small Ethernet switch that isn't connected to anything just to disable the network by making each HR think it is using an Ethernet cable.... Maybe that will tell us something.
> 
> I have a feeling there will soon be another software upgrade for the upgrade that didn't fix the upgrade that was supposed to fix the other upgrade that was release to fix the upgrade! !rolling


I disconnected my Internet connection a few days ago - it seems to help a little, but my HR24-500 still has problems. I didn't try hooking it up to an empty Ethernet switch to see if isolating it will help - might be worth a shot. I agree though - network stack seems a likely cause to me.

Unfortunately - I don't think Directv is working to fix this problem, or at least I don't think we'll see a fix for it until the next major National Release based on the recent Cutting Edge releases. It could be another 6 months until the next major NR.

I'm still having problems with my HR24-500 similar to the problems others are describing. An HR23-700 that is connected to the same outlet (using a SWM splitter) also exhibits problems - yet a different HR23-700 in a different room exhibits no problems. I'm not sure why. I tried connecting the HR24-500 without the splitter and it did not fix the problem - I also tried buying a new splitter just in case it went bad and that didn't help either. It definitely is a firmware problem - but maybe we can collectively figure out how to isolate the problem and maybe do something to get our receivers working properly. Obviously some folks don't have a problem at all - it would be interesting to find out the configurations of folks who have no issues.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

LiQiCE said:


> Which HR24 do you have?


HR24-500

Don't know if it matters, but I did the install myself, and damn is very good install.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

peds48 said:


> HR24-500
> 
> Don't know if it matters, but I did the install myself, and damn is very good install.


How many receivers do you have in your house? Do you have MRV? Are you using DECA or Ethernet? Is your receiver connected to the Internet? The way your system is hooked up could help us determine how to fix those of us who have issues. Thanks!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

5 days on this release and have seen screensaver on live tv twice already...

also still takes 3-5 minutes to get audio out of optical port when coming out of standby..


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

dravenstone said:


> Sure - I said this above:
> many of which have obviously similliar symptoms but to varying degrees, something I've been attributing to differences in the network configurations of various homes. Coupled as well with the unusually large number of firmware releases in the last several months and I just don't find a way to come up with it being something other than some faulty software. I DO get that this is probably impacting only a small number of users overall, but that's no comfort to those of us for whom it is impacting...
> 
> Edit: Further, I'd point out that I even mentioned I have other HR24's on my account not showing this issue... You're not the lone HR24 that works, I've got two that work mostly fine, and one that doesn't...


The engineering liason technician who came to my house did oodles of tests and then said my problems with my HR24/500 are software. I keep telling my case manager to please reinstate 0x62c. It was the last software that worked properly with my HR24 and my HR23. Does anyone else besides me have the issue where when you press RECORD the receiver locks-up for 30 or so seconds? Thanks!


----------



## avonabudget (Aug 2, 2008)

With 0x06BD, I have twice had to perform an RBR on my HR21-700 after it became unresponsive to both remote commands and front panel touches.

Has anyone else experienced this issue?


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

avonabudget said:


> With 0x06BD, I have twice had to perform an RBR on my HR21-700 after it became unresponsive to both remote commands and front panel touches.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this issue?


How long did you give it to raise from the dead? I ask because one of my HR24-500s will occasionally lock up for 1-3 minutes and then come back to life.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

avonabudget said:


> With 0x06BD, I have twice had to perform an RBR on my HR21-700 after it became unresponsive to both remote commands and front panel touches.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this issue?


How long did you wait? My impacted HR24 routinely can be in a locked state like that for minutes at a time before clearing up.


----------



## avonabudget (Aug 2, 2008)

Mike Greer said:


> How long did you give it to raise from the dead? I ask because one of my HR24-500s will occasionally lock up for 1-3 minutes and then come back to life.


Definitely more than three minutes in each instance. I've seen lockups before with recovery and the execution of all of the remote commands that had been buffered.

Hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dravenstone said:


> I'd be very interested in your results if you have the time - I haven't had the time, nor the inclination, to go messing around with the network again since my last round of testing but I've been thinking about doing something similar, if it helps might be worth keeping the machines off network until that next fix comes around


If you take your HRs off MRV, you'll see a difference in performance. For me, MRV is the best thing D* has come out with in years. But, I can't deny how well a 20-700, for instance, runs when it's off my MRV system.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mikeny said:


> I flushed it yesterday by rebooting it a second time immediately after the first reboot. I didn't see Pandora or YouTube last night but it was there when I checked this evening. So they must have come back at some point. I don't if the flushing did the trick but, yay. Thanks.


If everyone would take our suggestions to flush your Guide data when your HRs get sluggish, I think we'd see a lot less complaints. Can't hurt and it usually helps.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> How long did you give it to raise from the dead? I ask because one of my HR24-500s will occasionally lock up for 1-3 minutes and then come back to life.


Mine do that when I delete a lot of content. Just have to be patient...oops, forgot who I was replying to. Ever try an exorcism on your 500s... :rolling:

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

LiQiCE said:


> How many receivers do you have in your house? Do you have MRV? Are you using DECA or Ethernet? Is your receiver connected to the Internet? The way your system is hooked up could help us determine how to fix those of us who have issues. Thanks!


I have 5 HDDVRs

1 HR34
1 HR24
1 HR23
2 HR21

I am using an Eagle/Aspen 5LNB to a 4 way ground block. Ground block goes then to a SWM16 switch. power for the switch is connected to the middle port. using a 2 way to feed HR34 and HR24 on port 1 of SWM. SWM 2 is using a 2 way to feed the HR23 on one leg and the other leg feeds another two way with a BSF inline. This last 2 way feeds my sister's 2 HR21 that are not part of my WHDVR (selectively)

My HR34, HR24 and HR23 are all connected via ethernet to a Linksys SD216 ethernet switch. which connects to my Airport Extreme. My 2 HR21 both have DECA for WHDVR (between them), but they don't have access to DOD (selectively)


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

avonabudget said:


> With 0x06BD, I have twice had to perform an RBR on my HR21-700 after it became unresponsive to both remote commands and front panel touches.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this issue?


I have 2 HR21-700s on this version and have no problems except occasional double button presses.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I have 5 HDDVRs
> 
> 1 HR34
> 1 HR24
> ...


Thanks - I'm assuming your receivers hooked up Ethernet have both MRV and DOD? I might try hooking up my HR24 via Ethernet instead of DECA and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bpratt said:


> I have 2 HR21-700s on this version and have no problems except occasional double button presses.


The 21-700s are probably the best of the 21 series DVRs, but they are getting old now and you can expect more and more problems with them. Naturally, everyone won't experience the same problems.

Rich


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

peds48 said:


> I have 5 HDDVRs
> 
> 1 HR34
> 1 HR24
> ...


Why do you have ethernet hooked up to the HR24 and HR23? If you have ethernet hooked up to the HR34 then it should be acting as a DECA adapter to get your DECA cloud hooked up to the internet. So you should just be able to use the internal DECA on your HR24, and use a receiver DECA on the HR23 and not have to mess with running ethernet from them to a switch.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

Beerstalker said:


> Why do you have ethernet hooked up to the HR24 and HR23? If you have ethernet hooked up to the HR34 then it should be acting as a DECA adapter to get your DECA cloud hooked up to the internet. So you should just be able to use the internal DECA on your HR24, and use a receiver DECA on the HR23 and not have to mess with running ethernet from them to a switch.


I'd be interested in knowing more about this, as I have a switch located on the same shelf as my "bad" HR24 - since it feels network related (but the streaming services I use on the same tv connected to that switch have no issues at all) I would love to disable the DECA component on that HR24 and use a wired ethernet connection and see if it helps at all. Take me less than two minutes to plug an ethernet cable into the HR24 and get it onto my network. I'm simply not sure what steps to take to make that happen on the box - by which I mean telling it to use the ethernet connection rather than the DECA built into the machine. If it helps, I have a switch next to each HR24, so if I needed to disable globally I could. I would prefer to keep whole home working, but certainly willing to experiment with taking that machine off of whole home for the short term.

thanks for any thoughts on that.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

dravenstone said:


> I'd be interested in knowing more about this, as I have a switch located on the same shelf as my "bad" HR24 - since it feels network related (but the streaming services I use on the same tv connected to that switch have no issues at all) I would love to disable the DECA component on that HR24 and use a wired ethernet connection and see if it helps at all. Take me less than two minutes to plug an ethernet cable into the HR24 and get it onto my network. I'm simply not sure what steps to take to make that happen on the box - by which I mean telling it to use the ethernet connection rather than the DECA built into the machine. If it helps, I have a switch next to each HR24, so if I needed to disable globally I could. I would prefer to keep whole home working, but certainly willing to experiment with taking that machine off of whole home for the short term.
> 
> thanks for any thoughts on that.


dravenstone,

I also have an Ethernet switch next to my HR24, so I decided to try hooking it up via Ethernet. The HR24 will not recognize the Ethernet connection without a reboot/restart of the receiver. But - after I did so, the HR24 feels faster - no delays so far. One note - The rest of my DVRs are still on DECA and not connected to the Internet so my HR24 cannot see any other receivers (essentially no MRV) - but it is connected to the Internet. I've only been running for about an hour since rebooting, so I will update if after some time the problems start again - but so far so good! No "empty" guide that takes forever to populate, no black screen / long delay after pressing "Exit" to stop playing a recorded show, no non-responsive DVR when pressing remote buttons.

Thanks to peds48 for giving me this idea to try. I will try hooking up the HR23s to the rest of the network (I have an Internet Connection kit that is currently unplugged) so the HR24 can see them and see if MRV hurts performance at all.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

LiQiCE said:


> dravenstone,
> 
> I also have an Ethernet switch next to my HR24, so I decided to try hooking it up via Ethernet. The HR24 will not recognize the Ethernet connection without a reboot/restart of the receiver. But - after I did so, the HR24 feels faster - no delays so far. One note - The rest of my DVRs are still on DECA and not connected to the Internet so my HR24 cannot see any other receivers (essentially no MRV) - but it is connected to the Internet. I've only been running for about an hour since rebooting, so I will update if after some time the problems start again - but so far so good! No "empty" guide that takes forever to populate, no black screen / long delay after pressing "Exit" to stop playing a recorded show, no non-responsive DVR when pressing remote buttons.
> 
> Thanks to peds48 for giving me this idea to try. I will try hooking up the HR23s to the rest of the network (I have an Internet Connection kit that is currently unplugged) so the HR24 can see them and see if MRV hurts performance at all.


Well that's encouraging. I've got the DVR connected to the switch but can't do a reboot until the ball game I'm recording ends in a few hours. Man - I hope it works. I have the rest of the machines all connected to the network via deca but can easily swap them out to use Ethernet if I can't mix them and keep whole home on. 
Fingers crossed we are zeroing in on a solution.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

I hooked up the DTV Internet connection kit and can see all of my receivers for MRV from my HR24 - still no issues and normally I would have seen an issue by now. Don't want to declare victory just yet - maybe after a few days being issue free but I would encourage folks having problems with their HR24 due to 0x66c or 0x6bd to try hooking it up via Ethernet even if it is just hooked up to an empty switch. This would turn off DECA and at least so far for me seems to cure the slowness problems. Obviously disabling DECA and not hooking it up to the same network that your other receivers are on would disable MRV.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> Why do you have ethernet hooked up to the HR24 and HR23?


Because before the HR24 I had and HR20 and I did want to have the extra equipment dangling behind the receivers so I decided to stay with ethernet until at least my main three HDDVRs have DECA built in. so far I only need one more, the HR23

Edit. I had all of the HDDVRs connected via ethernet BEFORE MRV was rolled down as BETA. It was recently (about a year, give or take) that I acquire the HR24 and the Genie. I had an HR20 and HR22. I got rid of the HR22 since it had a hard drive failure and the Genie replaced my best HDDVR, the HR20, which I still have since DirecTV did not wanted it back but is not being used


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

A few hours in after reboot and I too can report so far so good switching to Ethernet rather than deca. Everything is functioning thus far as it is supposed to, including whole home. List and guide both popping right up for the first time in a loooooooong while. I will also hold off declaring victory but it feels like we might have ourselves a legit solution.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

dravenstone said:


> A few hours in after reboot and I too can report so far so good switching to Ethernet rather than deca. Everything is functioning thus far as it is supposed to, including whole home. List and guide both popping right up for the first time in a loooooooong while. I will also hold off declaring victory but it feels like we might have ourselves a legit solution.


Thats great news - I'm glad that it is also working for you. This morning - I turned on the TV, and the guide popped up right away - no delay. I'll update again in a few days whether issues return or not.

It seems all of our suspicions about the firmware issue being network related was spot on - I wouldn't have guessed that it was specific to DECA though.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

LiQiCE said:


> Thats great news - I'm glad that it is also working for you. This morning - I turned on the TV, and the guide popped up right away - no delay. I'll update again in a few days whether issues return or not.
> 
> It seems all of our suspicions about the firmware issue being network related was spot on - I wouldn't have guessed that it was specific to DECA though.


Same - was good this morning and had no real issues to speak of last night. Keeping my fingers crossed. I record a lot of programs throughout the day and since this started I've been getting a lot of partials. on 66c things would end early (most longer programs) since bd came down it caused a lot of things to start one or two minutes late, so just perusing my list when I get home today and see if everything started on the top of the hour instead of 1 or 2 minutes late will give me some good insights into how we are functioning.

I too was surprised that it seems directly related to DECA, but I'm just glad to have something functioning normally again - Since I had the CCK installed already, switching to ethernet on this particular machine didn't really impact me at all (other than just working) - Whole Home is still working fine and the other two HR's are both still on DECA and functioning without incident. Thanks for all the good dialogue - be nice if we were finally at the end of the road with this mess. (at least until the next firmware update)


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Error Report - 20130510-33C6
HR23-700

The screen saver on my HR23-700 just kicked in during live TV. Looks like the bug still hasn't been fixed. Power Save features are off.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I have a couple interesting problems with this new release on my R22-200.

The guide cache no longer exists. If I do a software reset, the guide, all the little thumbnail pictures, and the TO DO list are gone. If I do a power down reset, the TO DO list remains but the guide & thumbnails are gone. In addition, the first show that is recorded has a "$" next to it in the guide. If you do a MORE INFO on the recording, it says "this Pay Per View recording......blah blah blah" even if the recording was made from a local channel!! Fortunately, it plays back correctly but it's annoying.

And, like others have reported, the DVR appears to be very sluggish when given a remote command. When a show is selected from the playlist you get a black screen for a considerable amount of time before it starts playing.

If I didn't know better, I'd say their software development efforts are going backwards-or maybe it's just a plan for everyone to upgrade to a genie. Like some other posters pointed out, all of this may not be worth the effort.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

Sad to say I am still having the guide load slowly and occasionally slow channel changes or going back to a channel after exiting a recording using Ethernet. However - other problems do not seem to be occuring - namely non-responsive remote.

dravenstone - like you said, I also was having recordings delayed by a minute or two - this has not occurred since going to Ethernet. Interestingly - it also has not been happening on my HR23/700's which still are connected via DECA suggesting like you previously said that the HR24 is blasting the DECA network with bad packets or something - causing all of the DVRs on the DECA network to have problems.

I may try switching more HR23/700's onto Ethernet to see if that helps (I can unfortunately only do that with 2 of my 3 HR23's).


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

LiQiCE said:


> Sad to say I am still having the guide load slowly and occasionally slow channel changes or going back to a channel after exiting a recording using Ethernet. However - other problems do not seem to be occuring - namely non-responsive remote.
> 
> dravenstone - like you said, I also was having recordings delayed by a minute or two - this has not occurred since going to Ethernet. Interestingly - it also has not been happening on my HR23/700's which still are connected via DECA suggesting like you previously said that the HR24 is blasting the DECA network with bad packets or something - causing all of the DVRs on the DECA network to have problems.
> 
> I may try switching more HR23/700's onto Ethernet to see if that helps (I can unfortunately only do that with 2 of my 3 HR23's).


That's a bummer. I, unfortunately, can report that things are still not perfect, but they are MUCH MUCH better. After about 24 hours of solid performance I now get occasional delays in bringing up guide or executing commands. The one big thing I've noticed same as you though is that even when locked up at least the remote commands register on the box so I know it's not as completely down and out as it was before. And thus far, recordings haven't been impacted. I'm afraid this isn't a 100% fix, but it's loads better than previously. LMK if moving everything to ethernet helps, I can easily take my other two boxes off of DECA if that helps.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

One thing that I think helps with Ethernet is that as it slows down (it seems to get worse over time) - I can unplug the Ethernet cable and plug it back in - and that actually helps to speed up the HR24. So that is definitely one advantage over using DECA.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

Interesting - that's a good tip. I'll give it a shot as that is dramatically easier to do with ethernet. I'm walking out the door now, but will hit it when I get back and see how it works out.
thanks.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

LiQiCE said:


> Sad to say I am still having the guide load slowly and occasionally slow channel changes or going back to a channel after exiting a recording using Ethernet. However - other problems do not seem to be occuring - namely non-responsive remote.
> 
> dravenstone - like you said, I also was having recordings delayed by a minute or two - this has not occurred since going to Ethernet. Interestingly - it also has not been happening on my HR23/700's which still are connected via DECA suggesting like you previously said that the HR24 is blasting the DECA network with bad packets or something - causing all of the DVRs on the DECA network to have problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> Can you explain why so many people suddenly have hardware problems? Why so many software releases over the last few months?
> 
> Your HR24 is behaving because it is your HR24. Could be you don't notice the lag, could be you don't have the lag because of something else in your setup or could be that something in the setup of the rash of people that have troubles is causing it. Who knows but it started with the update after update after update after the update just after the update.
> 
> ...


Here's a problem I've never seen. I have a 24-500 that's named "M2". Last week, I noticed my recordings on that HR were starting a quarter to half way thru the show. Finally got around to fixing it by flushing the Guide data. The rest of my HRs started at the correct time. Something new?

Rich


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Rich said:


> Here's a problem I've never seen. I have a 24-500 that's named "M2". Last week, I noticed my recordings on that HR were starting a quarter to half way thru the show. Finally got around to fixing it by flushing the Guide data. The rest of my HRs started at the correct time. Something new?
> 
> Rich


I haven't had that trouble. I don't think I've read anywhere that anyone else has had that trouble either... There have been so many updates over the last few months who knows what new and interesting things we'll find!


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Yesterday I finally played around with disabling DECA and using my 3 HR24-500 with and without Internet access. If I basically disable 'Whole-Home' by plugging each HR into a small Ethernet switch to nowhere things sped up quite a bit. Overall response was much better although not quite as good as it was before we got the update that included the HDGUI way back when.

I couldn't leave 'Whole-Home' disabled - Being able to use 'Whole-Home' is probably the biggest reason I put up with DirecTV's sorry software. Once I plugged all three HR24s into a single Ethernet switch to get whole-home running again things did slow down quite a bit but remote response still seems better than it has been over the last few months and firmware versions.

I then added Internet access to the Ethernet based whole home and that's how it is now. So far the remote response still seems to be improved and I haven't had any lock-ups but the lock-ups don't usually start until about 10 days after I restart. One thing I do see is that 'On-Demand' is much quicker over Ethernet than over DECA.. At least it was last night...

I'll leave DECA disabled for a while and see how it goes.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

Wife reported she dad a few lock ups today and I see a number of late start partials of one or two minutes and one 0 minute recording (ugh, but fortunately the sox were off today and it was just a replay of last nights misery) -
Unplugged the network cable for a moment and put it back on to see if that helps clear things up again per the tip from LiQiCE above - will see how that goes since I'm on Netflix binge watching BSG tonight 

Things are still MUCH better since moving to ethernet from DECA, but it's unfortunately not a 100% solve yet.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

jibberyerkibber said:


> What is "going to ethernet?" How do you do that? Also what is the DECA network? Thanks!


I recommend doing some Googling or reading a Directv FAQ, I'm probably not able to explain it well enough. The basic idea though is that you can connect your HR24 to your Whole Home Network and Internet to share recordings / get Directv On Demand via Coaxial cable using DECA (that is just the name of the protocol) or you can use an Ethernet cable, which is what you typically use (at least when wired and not wireless) to connect to the Internet.

The HR24 seems to respond faster when using Ethernet versus DECA, although both dravenstone and I have still been experiencing some slowness problems with Ethernet so this isn't the 100% fix - but it makes it better.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

dravenstone said:


> Wife reported she dad a few lock ups today and I see a number of late start partials of one or two minutes and one 0 minute recording (ugh, but fortunately the sox were off today and it was just a replay of last nights misery) -
> Unplugged the network cable for a moment and put it back on to see if that helps clear things up again per the tip from LiQiCE above - will see how that goes since I'm on Netflix binge watching BSG tonight
> 
> Things are still MUCH better since moving to ethernet from DECA, but it's unfortunately not a 100% solve yet.


dravenstone - have you moved your all of your DVRs to Ethernet? I was only able to move one of my three HR23s over to Ethernet, but I did that and then disconnected the other two HR23s from the network (turned off the Internet Connection Kit) and this seems to have helped the HR24. So right now, I have 2 of my DVRs on DECA and they can see each other, but cannot see the other two DVRs that are on Ethernet and have Internet access too.

Like you - it still isn't perfect, I am really hoping a new firmware release will fix it, but it seems to have made it better. I wish I had a good way to monitor traffic, I suspect I would see a lot of extra traffic coming from all of the DVRs.


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

I was so hopeful when I read the later part of this thread. I converted my HR24 to ethernet, then disconnected the CCK, then converted my HR20 and HR21 to ethernet, then removed the DECA's on those, plus multiple reboots. There seemed to be modest improvement for awhile, but after a day and a half, it's just as bad as ever. I had a couple of two minute channel changes this morning. I'm afraid that the temporary improvements might have just been due to rebooting.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> I haven't had that trouble. I don't think I've read anywhere that anyone else has had that trouble either... There have been so many updates over the last few months who knows what new and interesting things we'll find!


Yup, first I have problems with losing my SLs on an HDD that shouldn't have lost my SLs, then this weird problem. Factor in the four HRs that I've lost (and replaced) in the last 6 weeks and your _Curse _seems to be migrating. :dance:

Rich


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

The Firmware for the HR24-500 just changed

.......Date: 2013-05-14 11:45:36
Transponder: Tp21
Old Version: 06BD
New Version: 06D7


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

CopyCat said:


> The Firmware for the HR24-500 just changed
> 
> .......Date: 2013-05-14 11:45:36
> Transponder: Tp21
> ...


here's hoping...


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

no update here yet, nothing scheduled yet. Issues continue but the trick of pulling the ethernet cable seems to help a little and I'm still better with deca disabled than not. Delays are still present but appreciably shorter than when I was still on deca. Will keep looking for an update and then try re-enabling deca...
If anyone gets a new update please keep us posted.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

CopyCat said:


> The Firmware for the HR24-500 just changed
> 
> .......Date: 2013-05-14 11:45:36
> Transponder: Tp21
> ...


0x06D7 must have been a test, 0x06BD is back in the stream.


----------



## V'ger (Oct 4, 2007)

3 hour PPV block ran long. If scheduled recordings past 3 hrs, kept viewing on screen.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

You won't believe this. My case manager said she consulted with the engineers who reviewed my SEND REPORT data said they thought my HR23 and HR24 freeze-up problems were because I had too many partial recordings on the receivers. That's even though they both have more than 50% disc space available, Outraged, I told her that my two receivers worked perfectly for years and years, all through 0x62c, until 0x66d came down. My HR23 and HR24 problems were exactly contiquous with 0x66d and stayed after its successor, 0x6bd. She said they, DTV, would continue to investigate my problem. Thanks, DTV!


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm beginning to lose hope that this problem will ever be solved. For me, it's now been two months and four software versions, and the problems are as bad as ever. :bang I'm afraid that DTV still doesn't know what the problem is and that's why they haven't fixed it. The related issue may be that it is affecting very few of us. This thread is fairly quiet and you'd think it would be blowing up if very many people had to sit around for 2 minutes to change channels, stop playback, or wait for the guide to appear. I dread losing all of my recordings, but I'm starting to think about requesting a replacement. What do others think?


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

kkl said:


> I'm beginning to lose hope that this problem will ever be solved. For me, it's now been two months and four software versions, and the problems are as bad as ever. :bang I'm afraid that DTV still doesn't know what the problem is and that's why they haven't fixed it. The related issue may be that it is affecting very few of us. This thread is fairly quiet and you'd think it would be blowing up if very many people had to sit around for 2 minutes to change channels, stop playback, or wait for the guide to appear. I dread losing all of my recordings, but I'm starting to think about requesting a replacement. What do others think?


Replacement didn't help me. As soon as it got the update right back to the same nightmare you are having. I'm with you on the minutes of waiting at a time - when it locks up it is amazing how long it can take. I have a whole system on getting the start of a ball game to go without seeing the game if it is still in progress. Necessity mother of invention and all.


----------

